# Jak rozpocząć instalację z najnowszych obrazów iso -minimal

## wlodarek4

Po zabootowaniu kompa z płyty z wypalonym obrazem iso "install-minimal" pokazuje sie goła konsola .

Dałem wówczas polecenie "installer-dialog" ale nic nie wyskoczyło .

Jak więc rozpocząć instalowanie na dysku najnowszej dostępnej wersji Gentoo   :Question: 

Z góry dzięki za pomoc .

----------

## one_and_only

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1

----------

## Ahenobarbi

Ostatnio nie instalowałem Gentoo, ale wszyscy polecają

http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page

zamiast "Gentoo * CD".

----------

## dylon

 *wlodarek4 wrote:*   

> Jak więc rozpocząć instalowanie na dysku najnowszej dostępnej wersji Gentoo  
> 
> Z góry dzięki za pomoc .

 

To sugeruje, ze stawiasz desktopa. Powiedz mi wiec po co chcesz sie "odciac" od kompa na czas kompilacji???

Nie lepiej uzyc jakiegos normalnego livecd i np. korzystac sobie z neta podczas, gdy w tle sie Gentoo kompiluje?

No chyba, ze nie masz neta... ale to sie kloci z "najnowszej dostępnej wersji Gentoo"  :Razz: 

----------

## Qlawy

 *wlodarek4 wrote:*   

> Po zabootowaniu kompa z płyty z wypalonym obrazem iso "install-minimal" pokazuje sie goła konsola .
> 
> Dałem wówczas polecenie "installer-dialog" ale nic nie wyskoczyło .
> 
> Jak więc rozpocząć instalowanie na dysku najnowszej dostępnej wersji Gentoo  
> ...

 

handbook najlepiej dla wersji 2005 i wio, ręczna instalacja a nie instalatory, to był eksperyment, nieudany nawiasem mówiąc.

A poza tym najnowsza dostępna wersja gentoo, hmm... gentoo jest dystrybucją ciągłą... nie da się określić czegoś takiego jak najnowsza dostępna wersja całej dystrybucji.

----------

## wlodarek4

Dla mnie najnowszy obraz ISO gentoo to jest ten ;

http://mirrors.kernel.org/gentoo/releases/x86/autobuilds/current-iso/install-x86-minimal-20090623.iso

Tak by wynikało z lektury działu "get gentoo" na tej stronie .

Mi sie zdawało że im nowsza wersja dystrybucji linuksa tym powinna być bardziej "userfriendly" .

A z tego co widzę gentoo cofnęło sie wstecz , podobnie jak to sie dzieje np w Wenezueli rządzonej przez Hugo Chaveza . Niedobrze ...   :Surprised:   :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## mbar

Ale gentoo nie ma wersji, więc w czym masz problem?

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Zaraz się cofnęło. Może po prostu deweloperzy zrezygnowali z podobno dość nieudanego instalatora i wszystko się robi tak jak zawsze się robiło (i wychodziło dobrze).  :Wink: 

----------

## SlashBeast

 *wlodarek4 wrote:*   

> Po zabootowaniu kompa z płyty z wypalonym obrazem iso "install-minimal" pokazuje sie goła konsola .
> 
> Dałem wówczas polecenie "installer-dialog" ale nic nie wyskoczyło .
> 
> Jak więc rozpocząć instalowanie na dysku najnowszej dostępnej wersji Gentoo  
> ...

  Zostaw gentoo albo przeczytaj handbook. Gentoo nawet z poziomu ubuntu live mozna postawic.

----------

## Belliash

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> Zaraz się cofnęło. Może po prostu deweloperzy zrezygnowali z podobno dość nieudanego instalatora i wszystko się robi tak jak zawsze się robiło (i wychodziło dobrze). 

 

jak stage 1 byl oficjalnie wspierany to wychodzilo jeszcze lepiej ;]

----------

## soban_

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

>  *wlodarek4 wrote:*   Po zabootowaniu kompa z płyty z wypalonym obrazem iso "install-minimal" pokazuje sie goła konsola .
> 
> Dałem wówczas polecenie "installer-dialog" ale nic nie wyskoczyło .
> 
> Jak więc rozpocząć instalowanie na dysku najnowszej dostępnej wersji Gentoo  
> ...

 

Dokladnie - co jest ogromna zaleta tego systemu. Po co jakis instalator skoro mozesz sciagnac stage, rozpakowac i wbic na chroot'a? To nie jest cofanie sie systemu - to jego ogromna zaleta, ze nie wymaga zadnego instalatora. Przykladem, moze byc jakies uszkodzenie systemu, lub nawet gdy nie znasz hasla na root'a - wtedy mozesz wbic do systemu (bez jego ponownej instalacji).

----------

## sorex

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml

http://mirrors.kernel.org/gentoo/releases/x86/autobuilds/current-iso/install-x86-minimal-20090623.iso

Zainstaluj sobie wersje stable :)

----------

## soban_

System z jakiego zbootujesz nie ma znaczenia ostatatnio przez ssh na debianie stawialem gentoo. Wiec mysle bardziej o przydatnosci podrecznika, dzieki ktoremu z poziomu konsoli zbudowac mozesz gentoo.

----------

## sorex

Jeszcze jedna mala rada,. Po instalacji odrazu zainstaluj sobie najnowszego GCC, a nastepnie przekompiluj zarodek systemu ;P

----------

## Raku

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> To nie jest cofanie sie systemu - to jego ogromna zaleta ze nie wymaga zadnego instalatora. Przykladem moze byc jakies uszkodzenie systemu, lub nawet gdy nie znasz hasla na root'a, to mozesz wbic do systemu.

 

????

Możesz rozwinąć ten bełkot? Albo niech mi ktoś spróbuje wyjaśnić, o co w tej wypowiedzi chodzi? Bo kompletnie nie rozumiem jej sensu.

----------

## soban_

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *soban_ wrote:*   To nie jest cofanie sie systemu - to jego ogromna zaleta ze nie wymaga zadnego instalatora. Przykladem moze byc jakies uszkodzenie systemu, lub nawet gdy nie znasz hasla na root'a, to mozesz wbic do systemu. 
> 
> ????
> 
> Możesz rozwinąć ten bełkot? Albo niech mi ktoś spróbuje wyjaśnić, o co w tej wypowiedzi chodzi? Bo kompletnie nie rozumiem jej sensu.

 

Lepiej? Nastepnym razem, postaram sie - uzywac wiecej znakow przystankowych  :Razz: 

----------

## Raku

 *soban_ wrote:*   

>  *Raku wrote:*    *soban_ wrote:*   To nie jest cofanie sie systemu - to jego ogromna zaleta ze nie wymaga zadnego instalatora. Przykladem moze byc jakies uszkodzenie systemu, lub nawet gdy nie znasz hasla na root'a, to mozesz wbic do systemu. 
> 
> ????
> 
> Możesz rozwinąć ten bełkot? Albo niech mi ktoś spróbuje wyjaśnić, o co w tej wypowiedzi chodzi? Bo kompletnie nie rozumiem jej sensu. 
> ...

 

Nie chodzi o interpunkcję, tylko sens tego, co chciałeś przekazać...

Czy twoim zdaniem brak instalatora w Gentoo pomaga w czymś, gdy uszkodzi ci się system lub nie masz hasła roota i chcesz uruchomić system?

Jaki jest związek przyczynowo-skutkowy jednego i drugiego?

IMO chciałeś napisać coś mądrego, ale ci nie wyszło.

----------

## soban_

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *soban_ wrote:*    *Raku wrote:*    *soban_ wrote:*   To nie jest cofanie sie systemu - to jego ogromna zaleta ze nie wymaga zadnego instalatora. Przykladem moze byc jakies uszkodzenie systemu, lub nawet gdy nie znasz hasla na root'a, to mozesz wbic do systemu. 
> 
> ????
> 
> Możesz rozwinąć ten bełkot? Albo niech mi ktoś spróbuje wyjaśnić, o co w tej wypowiedzi chodzi? Bo kompletnie nie rozumiem jej sensu. 
> ...

 

W skrocie chodzilo mi o to, ze wszystko mozna zrobic z poziomu konsoli - zamiast zaczynac instalacje od poczatku krok po kroku. W windowsie masz instalator...jednak gdy zapomnisz hasla do konta administratora, to nic nie zrobisz - czeka Cie reinstalacja systemu. Moze tak jeszcze powiem, instalujac gentoo nauczylem sie reanimowac gruba przez chroot - gdzie kiedys np jak uzywalem mandrivy reinstalowalem caly system (poniewaz nie wiedzialem ze mozna wbic na chroot'a) - wiec taka instalacja z poziomu konsoli (czy trybu tekstowego) duzo uczy i daje wieksze mozliwosci niz instalator krok po kroku.

----------

## SlashBeast

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> W skrocie chodzilo mi o to, ze wszystko mozna zrobic z poziomu konsoli - zamiast zaczynac instalacje od poczatku krok po kroku. W windowsie masz instalator...jednak gdy zapomnisz hasla do konta administratora, to nic nie zrobisz - czeka Cie reinstalacja systemu. Moze tak jeszcze powiem, instalujac gentoo nauczylem sie reanimowac gruba przez chroot - gdzie kiedys np jak uzywalem mandrivy reinstalowalem caly system (poniewaz nie wiedzialem ze mozna wbic na chroot'a) - wiec taka instalacja z poziomu konsoli (czy trybu tekstowego) duzo uczy i daje wieksze mozliwosci niz instalator krok po kroku.

 Haslo admina w windowsie, afaik mozna bardzo latwo zmienic/zresetowac.

----------

## Raku

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> W skrocie chodzilo mi o to, ze wszystko mozna zrobic z poziomu konsoli - zamiast zaczynac instalacje od poczatku krok po kroku.

 

Jak w każdej dystrybucji linuksa, jak z każdym LiveCD. Nie rozumiem, dlaczego AKURAT w Gentoo jest to jakiś fenomen?

 *Quote:*   

> W windowsie masz instalator...jednak gdy zapomnisz hasla do konta administratora, to nic nie zrobisz - czeka Cie reinstalacja systemu.

 

Chyba sobie żartujesz, jeśli piszesz to na poważnie. To że ty tak robiłeś, nie znaczy, że dobrze robiłeś. Zagubione hasło można bajecznie prosto zresetować za pomocą dostępnych ogólnie w sieci narzędzi. Windows nie jest aż tak bezpieczny, jak ci się wydaje...

 *Quote:*   

> Moze tak jeszcze powiem, instalujac gentoo nauczylem sie reanimowac gruba przez chroot - gdzie kiedys np jak uzywalem mandrivy reinstalowalem caly system (poniewaz nie wiedzialem ze mozna wbic na chroot'a)

 

Jeszcze raz się powtórzę: To że ty tak robiłeś, nie znaczy, że dobrze robiłeś. To że nie wiedziałeś, to nie kwestia braku Gentoo, tylko ogólnie - braku wiedzy.

 *Quote:*   

>  wiec taka instalacja z poziomu konsoli (czy trybu tekstowego) duzo uczy i daje wieksze mozliwosci niz instalator krok po kroku.

 

Z perspektywy czasu - co może nauczyć człowieka rozpakowanie systemu z tarballa i przeklepanie kilku komend?

Debiana też można instalować bez instalatora, z poziomu innego systemu operacyjnego (via debootstrap) - sam kiedyś go tak instalowałem, gdy miałem tylko jeden komputer, dysk z drugiego i nie chciało mi się przerywać czytania usenetu. A konkretnie - instalowałem Debiana spod Gentoo. Debootstrapa często używam, instalując Debiana jako VM pod XEN (pod innym Debianem) czy jako minimalistyczny chroot do kompilacji . 

Również dystrybucje oparte o RPM potrafią się zainstalować bez instalatora (przy użyciu rinse).

Nie rozumiem więc, co takiego fenomenalnego jest w instalacji Gentoo? Że trzeba tak instalować (a nie - można - jak w przypadku innych dystrybucji)?

----------

## soban_

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *soban_ wrote:*   W skrocie chodzilo mi o to, ze wszystko mozna zrobic z poziomu konsoli - zamiast zaczynac instalacje od poczatku krok po kroku. 
> 
> Jak w każdej dystrybucji linuksa, jak z każdym LiveCD. Nie rozumiem, dlaczego AKURAT w Gentoo jest to jakiś fenomen?
> 
>  *Quote:*   W windowsie masz instalator...jednak gdy zapomnisz hasla do konta administratora, to nic nie zrobisz - czeka Cie reinstalacja systemu. 
> ...

 

Wiem, ale nigdy wczesniej tego nie wiedzialem. Dopiero przy instalacji Gentoo z poziomu konsoli nauczylem sie tych wszystkich rzeczy - dzieki czytaniu podrecznika (gdzie wczesniej nie musialem tego wiedziec) - bo mialem instalator. Co do windowsa, to nie wiem czy do 7 znajdziesz narzedzie do resetowania hasla i wcale nie uwazam ze windows jest systemem bezpiecznym i wcale tak nie napisalem. Pozdrawiam.

----------

## Poe

połowa userów tego tematu ma ode mnie po -10 do przychylności bogów-f.g.o. Ręce mi opadają....

----------

## Belliash

 *Poe wrote:*   

> połowa userów tego tematu ma ode mnie po -10 do przychylności bogów-f.g.o. Ręce mi opadają....

 

soban_ : How do You plead?  :Laughing: 

Nie zebym sie czepial ale Raku ma u mnie +20 - +10 co mu zabral Poe i +10 ode mnie  :Wink:  Za te swiete slowa:

```
IMO chciałeś napisać coś mądrego, ale ci nie wyszło.
```

Przynajmniej wiem ze nie jestem jedyny, choc soban_ zapewne zje mnie za tego posta  :Twisted Evil: 

----------------

A tak przy okazji chcialem polecic autorowi Pentoo - bardzo fajne livecd  :Wink: 

----------

## soban_

 *Belliash wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*   połowa userów tego tematu ma ode mnie po -10 do przychylności bogów-f.g.o. Ręce mi opadają.... 
> 
> soban_ : How do You plead? 
> 
> Nie zebym sie czepial ale Raku ma u mnie +20 - +10 co mu zabral Poe i +10 ode mnie  Za te swiete slowa:
> ...

 

Bez przesady  :Razz:  @Beliash ja jestem bardzo wyrozumialy jak ktos sie nie czepia "plota". Mozna spojrzec na to w ten sposob - zacznijmy wszystko instalowac przez instalatory, klikacze. W koncu po co komu tryb tekstwoy?  :Smile:  Moim zdaniem, podkreslam, MOIM ZDANIEM - Gentoo wymaga od uzytkownika czytania dokumentacji przy instalacji z poziomu trybu tekstowego. Kazdy ma inne zdanie, moze ktos twierdzic ze zaleta jest instalowanie za pomoca klikania - bo czlowiek sie wiecej nauczy  :Razz: .

----------

